# Team Fortress (TF2) Regular Players?



## ScootTheHuman (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey guys.

As well as a Nintendo/AC enthusiast & fanboy I'm also heavily involved in PC gaming more mainly Team Fortress 2 as I do play some competitive over on another website/tourney/ladder.

Just wanted to know if there was anyone that regular'd TF2 or does play it on the ocassion because it would be great to hang with anyone on a TF2 map.

Thanks Scoot


----------



## Novaus (Jul 6, 2013)

TF2 used to be fun; when it was about the game.

*tilts sergeants drill hat* but then it became all about the cosmetics.


----------



## ScootTheHuman (Jul 7, 2013)

It's still great. People just seem to bag on it ever since it went F2P, but if you know the servers hardly any F2Ps circle them at all.

I play competitively so I'm always on.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Jul 7, 2013)

I've played it since it went F2P. But after all the unusual items I got, I realised that its just lost its flavour.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 7, 2013)

I actually haven't played it in ages. I bought the game when it was part of the orange box collection back in like 2008. I still think the game is fun but the hats are ridiculous  .

I remember back in like 2010 TBT had its own server and it was quite fun. The server only lasted for like a week I think.


----------



## A-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

I love TF2. I guess I am on indefinite hiatus. I love playing a bit of everything but I love regularly using pyro and axtinguisher. I also love playing heavy and medic.


----------



## Bouge (Aug 1, 2013)

Soldier here. Always willing to play with some people.


----------



## Doubleuman (Aug 9, 2013)

I love TF2, haven't played it a while though, getting a new laptop/pc soon


----------



## Phil (Aug 28, 2013)

I play often so feel free to add me.
Steam - phil2769
http://steamcommunity.com/id/xphil27x/


----------



## mob (Oct 29, 2013)

I used to play a lot, but now skullgirls kind of took over. I play on Tuesdays with computer group.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

I still play TF2 Quite alot, Though I'm afraid I'm quite into Apparel and HAVE to have hats on the classes I play.

Though, I've had over 5,000 Hours gameplay time on it.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

Stupid Double Post thingy :I


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2013)

I often play TF 2 and Dota 2 on my main account, TF 2 used to be so fun. I admit I use other account for Dota andTF2
You can add me steam (check my signature)


----------



## StarMayor (Nov 2, 2013)

I used to play TF2 quite a lot. Unfortunately, my laptop has taken a bad turn and can no longer open Steam up. I'm hoping to get back into it if I get a new computer. I really enjoyed it though and I keep an eye on all the updates, even if I can't enjoy them like everyone else. 

Back when I could play it, I was pretty awesome as Heavy and Pyro.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 22, 2014)

My 2nd most played game on Steam xD

Favorite classes:

Pyro, Heavy, Sniper, and Scout.

I mainly play on this idle server that has an awesome map, hardly anyone idles though xD


----------



## Jawile (Mar 22, 2014)

*'NEEDA DISPENSA HERE*

I like to play Scout and Engie on 2Fort.


----------



## mob (Mar 22, 2014)

2fort tho.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 22, 2014)

gamzee said:


> 2fort tho.



One time, when the round started, I said out loud "I'm gonna put a sentry in the BLU's sewers." Turns out I didn't have team chat on, so the entire BLU team camped their sewer for me, because they heard my plan.

I need better key bindings.


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr (Apr 3, 2014)

I love playing tf2 even though I kinda suck at it I mostly play as medic


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 4, 2014)

Been playing a lot lately xD

Pyro and Heavy on this small map server I enjoy. 

Looking for the following Stranges: Minigun (Heavy), Shotgun (Heavy), Force-O-Nature (Scout), Sandman (Scout), SMG (Sniper)


----------



## mob (Apr 4, 2014)

SMG RULESS.S.. . .


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 4, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Shotgun (Heavy)


Stock Shotgun or Family Business?


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 4, 2014)

gamzee said:


> SMG RULESS.S.. . .



Most people laugh at me or spout petty insults when I use it, but it has it's purpose! When you are too close to your target to make use of your rifle, you can unload some pretty good damage at close range with the SMG. I've killed many of these people with it 



Hyogo said:


> Stock Shotgun or Family Business?



Stock preferable  But Family Business would work too.
I'm trying to get my main classes outfitted in full stranges.


----------



## mob (Apr 5, 2014)

on  the quest for the austrailium smg


----------



## Jawile (Apr 7, 2014)

My friend and I used to play all the time, but mainly just trading servers... I don't want to remember that time, haha. I've got a pretty good assortment of hats and accessories now, and I've stopped trading (mostly!) for playing the game regularly. I love to play on 2Fort and Badwater Basin. I was thinking that us TBT TF2 members should group up in a server some time and play around... That'd be cool, right?


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 7, 2014)

Jawile said:


> My friend and I used to play all the time, but mainly just trading servers... I don't want to remember that time, haha. I've got a pretty good assortment of hats and accessories now, and I've stopped trading (mostly!) for playing the game regularly. I love to play on 2Fort and Badwater Basin. I was thinking that us TBT TF2 members should group up in a server some time and play around... That'd be cool, right?



Sounds good to me! Got a server in mind? The few I play on aren't very active and one's an Idle/Infinite Ammo server that I usually hang out on.


----------



## mob (Jun 8, 2014)

does anyone have pans they are willing to *GIVE* or trade..

- - - Post Merge - - -



gamzee said:


> on  the quest for the austrailium smg



my quest was completed along time ago


----------



## Carlee (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm relatively new I guess (new account) how do you get weapons that keep track of kills?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 24, 2014)

Carlee said:


> I'm relatively new I guess (new account) how do you get weapons that keep track of kills?



Purchase, unbox, trade, random drop, etc.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 26, 2014)

Tom said:


> *Purchase*, unbox, trade, *random drop*, etc.


wat, Unless you mean by buying stranges from the Steam Market.

Anyone else sick of the Conga? Kinda dried out now.


----------



## Keen (Jun 26, 2014)

uhhhhh NO
I WANT THAT TAUNT SO SO SO SO BAD 

I've only seen it on the day it was released, been server hopping since looking for somebody with it because its fabulous!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 28, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> wat, Unless you mean by buying stranges from the Steam Market.
> 
> Anyone else sick of the Conga? Kinda dried out now.



Yeah from the market. 

I LOVE THE CONGA.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 28, 2014)

I ♥ the hats. 
I haven't played the game for 6 months, because I don't have my computer with me. So I miss playing the game.

Also W+M1 Pyro.


----------



## mob (Jul 1, 2014)

m2 pyros are the worst 
and most of them suck lmao


----------



## Jawile (Jul 3, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> wat, Unless you mean by buying stranges from the Steam Market.
> 
> Anyone else sick of the Conga? Kinda dried out now.



once i went demoknight and slaughtered five people with the conga in about ten seconds


----------



## Nerd House (Jul 4, 2014)

Hmmm, may have fixed my crash issue and can maybe play again!


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 4, 2014)

stopped being a regular player after the playerbase deteriorated, mvm became GET GOLD GUN U SUK U MISSED 1 MONEY I KIK, conga spam and other factors. i still occasionally play, but most of my textures are missing right now so not for a while.


----------



## Nerd House (Jul 5, 2014)

Confirmed, crash problem fixed! Hurray!

Missed my scout, pyro, and heavy <3


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 5, 2014)

Jawile said:


> once i went demoknight and slaughtered five people with the conga in about ten seconds


I back-stabbed everyone in the conga and then disabled their sentries and crap and left with their intel
Probably not the strongest team I've came across


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 6, 2014)

I just got my first hat drop hehe, I opened the notification up thinking it'd be another weapon I already have and I'm greeted with a lovely ol' hat.


----------



## Jou (Jul 8, 2014)

woahh, grats on the hat drop!
i lovelovelove tf2.. my first hat drop was a big country for the engi, i think it was called

i crafted it |D

(also holy heck am i sick of the conga taunt. i just wanna kill some guys)


----------



## Nerd House (Jul 9, 2014)

Here are the loadouts for my 3 favorite and most used classes:



Spoiler






















I havent been playing for too long, but I enjoy it.

EDIT: Anyone have a Purity Fist (Heavy cosmetic item) I can have/buy/trade?


----------



## Horripilating Heretic (Jul 14, 2014)

I play TF2 way too much

Add me!  -> Horripilating Heretic

I've recently fallen in love with the Frontier Justice


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 24, 2014)

The game is fun, recent new weapons are neat-o, but game was better before Mann-Conomy. Also, it's better when it's a bunch of friends playing together rather than going alone in pubs. I hate playing in pubs because they're full of cancerous children who would rather spam Conga Line all round than play the game. However, I'd rather play pubs than join a bunch of no fun, MLG tryhards in Comp. TF2. 

I'm probably one of the worst people you can trade with since I don't care about hats and strange weaponry, only regular weaponry or fun re-skins like Robo-Sandvich and Ap-Sap.

Add me up on Steam if you want to play. I usually play with Phil (way back at the first page, 5th post I think) when I feel like it. I'd like to say that I'm pretty generous, since I don't really care about making profits in the game. With that said, if you're in need of some random weapon drops, I wouldn't mind giving it to you for free.

On a somewhat related note, probably the only serious investments I've made in TF2.


----------



## ValtermcPires (Aug 3, 2014)

-Aaron said:


>



OMG so coool!! Shame in Portugal we don't have that  

I would love to have the Spy one!


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Aug 5, 2014)

It's an alright game. Good way to kill some time, but I have a bad habit of taking few month hiatuses from it every now and then because it gets boring after a while.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2014)

^true.

i should get back into it though


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2014)

Thinking of playing it...now that I have a better computer.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

I love TF2....
Too bad that I suck at it.


----------



## ValtermcPires (Aug 17, 2014)

Got a Conga taunt on my first crate


----------



## NyaaChan (Aug 23, 2014)

Only time of the year were I turned into a regular on TF2 was on Halloween two years ago *-*

Does anyone knows if they are making halloween event this year?


I guess I'm pretty lucky, with only 30h of TF2 I managed to get a Salvage crate while my parter with way over 200 never got one. This was 2 years ago, my luck might have changed and I played way too much over on Halloween that year


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 23, 2014)

:> I'm a huge TF2 fan and fairly regular since it's an easy game to pick up whilst juggling uni courses. I've put in roughly around 250+ hours I think and I've been playing since it became f2p (yea yea i'm a scrub w/e)


----------



## ValtermcPires (Aug 24, 2014)

And here is my medic set! 






Medic!!! Medic!!!


----------



## Keen (Aug 24, 2014)

Play this regularly 

Got 500+ hours in since last October, really, really, really like prop hunt, but recently started playing MvM and Control Points
Main the pyro because its one of the only classes I'm good at.


----------



## ValtermcPires (Aug 24, 2014)

River said:


> Play this regularly
> 
> Got 500+ hours in since last October, really, really, really like prop hunt, but recently started playing MvM and Control Points
> Main the pyro because its one of the only classes I'm good at.



W+M1 much? ^^


----------



## Keen (Aug 24, 2014)

I must burn all of zee things!!


----------



## ValtermcPires (Aug 24, 2014)

ehehe i know  

I enjoy playing pyro too is a fun class.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 25, 2014)

River said:


> Play this regularly
> 
> Got 500+ hours in since last October, really, really, really like prop hunt, but recently started playing MvM and Control Points
> Main the pyro because its one of the only classes I'm good at.



!! River~

Eee, idk if you remember me but I used to see you in the IRC all the time whenever New Leaf came out :> Hope you've been well!

Anyway~ That's so neat that you play TF2, would you mind if I added you on steam? Maybe we could play together sometime ^_^


----------



## ValtermcPires (Aug 28, 2014)

New promo coming! 

https://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Horace


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 28, 2014)

Man, I haven't played it in forever. (got it way back during the Sniper vs. Spy update)

Not sure I want to spend all that time or space it takes reinstalling everything though, since I get the feeling my internet will just turn the game into some death reel slideshow...



Actually thinking, I haven't even logged into my Steam account in forever.

*checks*

In 261 days to be exact.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 29, 2014)

I pretty much play as all the characters. The only ones I don't really use are Demoman and Soldier. Demonman less than Soldier cx My mains are Pyro, Scout, and Heavy c: But I'm getting better with Sniper and Spy! 

Sometimes I play competitively, sometimes I just conga the heck out of servers. It's fun :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 18, 2014)

Well, this happened.


----------



## Sawdust (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm pretty terrible at it but I do play sometimes when I'm feeling social but nobody's around. I only use Pyro or Scout but I'm better with Pyro. I suck at aiming.


----------



## mob (Sep 18, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Well, this happened.



give


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 19, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Well, this happened.



Congrats! Slowly crafting hats myself, though it's probably easier to buy them from other players.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice Hyogo! ^^

Yeah started playing a month or two ago again so I put some hours in it. Mainly Heavy and Pyro but can do most pretty good 'cept Demoman and Spy lol.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 19, 2014)

Well I actually sold my Boomslang for 3 Keys, #41 isn't a number much people would be after and #42 sold for 6 keys (He posted in my trade telling me about it)

Better than the 2.66 Refined I spent crafting on it ayy, Low crafted items are like Unusuals, they never last me very long.



bot said:


> give


:^)


----------



## Nerd House (Sep 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Well I actually sold my Boomslang for 3 Keys, #41 isn't a number much people would be after and #42 sold for 6 keys (He posted in my trade telling me about it)
> 
> Better than the 2.66 Refined I spent crafting on it ayy, Low crafted items are like Unusuals, they never last me very long.
> 
> ...



I understand how to craft weapons, but not hats. Care to explain?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 21, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I understand how to craft weapons, but not hats. Care to explain?



As far as I'm aware, you need three pieces of Refined Metal or Four + Class Token for Class Specific hats. They'd be under Rare or Special under the crafting menu I believe.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah, 3 Refined or 4 Refined + Class token for specific classes or two random hats to craft another one.


----------



## Nerd House (Sep 22, 2014)

Tom said:


> As far as I'm aware, you need three pieces of Refined Metal or Four + Class Token for Class Specific hats. They'd be under Rare or Special under the crafting menu I believe.



Ah!

Many thanks. I might need to reinstall now lol. Assuming the random crash thing was fixed...


----------



## Cashews (Sep 30, 2014)

I had no idea there was a TF2 thread!  You could say I like the game and play it a lot (almost 700 hours, played on my university's highlander team, outfits worth several keys).  Has anyone ever bought or sold TF2 items for BTB currency?  I'm just curious if theres a rough "Bells per refined" price


----------



## Crucifigo (Oct 1, 2014)

I hang out on TF2 every now and then. I usually drop into idling servers and mess around with the conga lines or I jump in servers like Nucleus and bolt around as Scout. I should probably play more instead of dawdling in my room not doing anything, but I always get distracted.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 2, 2014)

Cashews said:


> I had no idea there was a TF2 thread!  You could say I like the game and play it a lot (almost 700 hours, played on my university's highlander team, outfits worth several keys).  Has anyone ever bought or sold TF2 items for BTB currency?  I'm just curious if theres a rough "Bells per refined" price



Not enough players here who actually play TF2 AND who actually deal with keys to do this. I bought 2 keys once for 1500 though, 750 each, if that's anything to go off of.


----------



## Cashews (Oct 2, 2014)

Crucifigo said:


> I hang out on TF2 every now and then. I usually drop into idling servers and mess around with the conga lines or I jump in servers like Nucleus and bolt around as Scout. I should probably play more instead of dawdling in my room not doing anything, but I always get distracted.


That's funny cuz I always find myself saying I should stop playing so much TF2 and finish all those other video games and hobbies I have lol...  Currently at 700 hours in-game...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adol the Red said:


> Not enough players here who actually play TF2 AND who actually deal with keys to do this. I bought 2 keys once for 1500 though, 750 each, if that's anything to go off of.


Yeah that's what I figured, but thanks anyways!!


----------



## Gideon (Oct 2, 2014)

Have any of you read the new TF2 "Blood in the Water" comic? 

I'm not very pleased with it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 5, 2014)

Gideon said:


> Have any of you read the new TF2 "Blood in the Water" comic?
> 
> I'm not very pleased with it.



Heh, Sniper's backstory was pretty interesting. lol


----------



## Yannick (Oct 10, 2014)

I love TF2! I play almost everyday and my favorite class is probably Demo, at the moment, or Medic


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

As somebody who doesnt play tf2, I turn all of my scrap into Dota items or trading cards. How do you actually get valuable stuff from crafting?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 10, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> As somebody who doesnt play tf2, I turn all of my scrap into Dota items or trading cards. How do you actually get valuable stuff from crafting?



Combining Scrap in Reclaimed and then combining Reclaimed into Refined. Three refined make a random hat/cosmetic(/taunts?) or four plus class token makes class specific hat.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 10, 2014)

Tom said:


> Combining Scrap in Reclaimed and then combining Reclaimed into Refined. Three refined make a random hat/cosmetic(/taunts?) or four plus class token makes class specific hat.



I think taunts are included in that random, yeah. I haven't done much crafting aside from making Refined and the Headless Horseman Axe for Demo XD


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 10, 2014)

Just a heads up Tom, you can't craft Taunts, you can only buy them from the store, uncrate them or find them as a drop.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 10, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I think taunts are included in that random, yeah. I haven't done much crafting aside from making Refined and the Headless Horseman Axe for Demo XD



I thought so as someone told me it was, but I'd never seen it for myself. Which reminds me, got lucky with a drop a week or two ago. Got that new Pyro taunt, Party Trick. Whole server was amazed I got a taunt as a drop. It was a good day.

As for crafting, I mainly make hats and stuff. Not terribly interested in the weapons as I've got the majority of them and I don't have any the Halloween stuff to make Halloween cosmetics.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

Tom said:


> Combining Scrap in Reclaimed and then combining Reclaimed into Refined. Three refined make a random hat/cosmetic(/taunts?) or four plus class token makes class specific hat.



So basically you might get lucky and craft a hat that's worth a bit


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 10, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> So basically you might get lucky and craft a hat that's worth a bit



Essentially yes.


----------



## Cashews (Oct 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> As somebody who doesnt play tf2, I turn all of my scrap into Dota items or trading cards. How do you actually get valuable stuff from crafting?


My brother once made about $35 USD selling TF2 hats a few years ago.  Almost every digital currency translates to real currency eventually (not sure if that's exactly what you're talking about)

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> So basically you might get lucky and craft a hat that's worth a bit


Unless you're crafting all the time, you might get back luck and craft bad hats/items.  So for a newbie who only wants a few cosmetics or only wants to craft a few times, I'd recommend just going to a trading website (tf2outpost.com is great) and buying what you want with refined.  Refined metal is essentially the currency everyone uses


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Cashews said:


> My brother once made about $35 USD selling TF2 hats a few years ago.  Almost every digital currency translates to real currency eventually (not sure if that's exactly what you're talking about)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Unless you're crafting all the time, you might get back luck and craft bad hats/items.  So for a newbie who only wants a few cosmetics or only wants to craft a few times, I'd recommend just going to a trading website (tf2outpost.com is great) and buying what you want with refined.  Refined metal is essentially the currency everyone uses



I'm just trying to earn a bit of steam cash to spend on good games like Dota or CSGO


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I'm just trying to earn a bit of steam cash to spend on good games like Dota or CSGO


Dota is F2P though?

If you want to find what people are asking for certain games, I'd recommend TF2 Outpost. It allows you to search not only items but also games and trading cards.
Here's a search for CS:GO for example. It seems to generally go for around 5 keys, and one key seems to be around 9.33 ref nowadays. So that'd make CS:GO 28 ref by today's market standards.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Dota is F2P though?
> 
> If you want to find what people are asking for certain games, I'd recommend TF2 Outpost. It allows you to search not only items but also games and trading cards.
> Here's a search for CS:GO for example. It seems to generally go for around 5 keys, and one key seems to be around 9.33 ref nowadays. So that'd make CS:GO 28 ref by today's market standards.



yeah but it has hats just like tf2


----------



## Cashews (Oct 12, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I'm just trying to earn a bit of steam cash to spend on good games like Dota or CSGO


I'm just saying that if you only plan on earning a bit of steam cash, crafting only a few hats can be a huge gamble.  I've crafted half a dozen hats myself and I usually break even or lose value in the process.  If you craft a few dozen hats a day like some of those hat bot managers, you'll make a profit when you stumble upon a really rare craft.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 28, 2014)

Well...since my mother died a few days ago, a couple of steam friends got together and gifted me some items on TF2 to somehow show they're really trying to help support me with these rough times.

They got me an Unusual Tough Guy's Toque with Cauldron Bubbles as an effect (My favorite hat and Unusual effect) and an Australium Blutsuager (I use Medic quite alot ok!!!)

I love them so much, you dunno how many goddamn pocket medics I get when I play Heavy now \o/


----------



## Cashews (Oct 28, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Well...since my mother died a few days ago, a couple of steam friends got together and gifted me some items on TF2 to somehow show they're really trying to help support me with these rough times.
> 
> They got me an Unusual Tough Guy's Toque with Cauldron Bubbles as an effect (My favorite hat and Unusual effect) and an Australium Blutsuager (I use Medic quite alot ok!!!)
> 
> I love them so much, you dunno how many goddamn pocket medics I get when I play Heavy now \o/


Sorry to hear about your mother, but it sounds like you have a great support group of friends!  

For my birthday last week my SO bought me an Engineer action figure that came with a Genuine Ten Gallon hat (worth 2 keys!) and a spy crab plushie that comes with the in-game plushie   We're now really busy farming halloween items, we love spooky stuff and we want all the spooky items!  We've gotten some good swag from HellTower, seems like that map mainly gives out hats


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2014)

Gotta love these Halloween events bruh xD


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 30, 2014)

Just loggd in for the first time since the event started.

Got a Strange Spy Cosmetic thing from the gift cauldron, as well as 2 medic cosmetics.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 30, 2014)

Jun said:


> Gotta love these Halloween events bruh xD



I'm loving the minigame more than the actual game mode. Ticket case resets too fast honestly. I've gotten two of the achievements so far, one of which came with another crate.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 30, 2014)

I got a strange wing things for the medic, but for some reason can't wear it. I took off all the cosmetics on the medic, and I still couldn't wear it xD So weird.

But yeah, I'm loving the bumper carts mode.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2014)

Tom said:


> I'm loving the minigame more than the actual game mode. Ticket case resets too fast honestly. I've gotten two of the achievements so far, one of which came with another crate.



me too. that bumpy car is so fun whether it's elimination or the ball one or that third thing i haven't gotten yet


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 31, 2014)

I ruin all the fun in this map, I'm the guy who goes engi and makes sure his sentry is up for melee only.


----------



## Horus (Oct 31, 2014)

^Best way to get that achievement for killing enemies while the spell is up though

I honestly hate the mini games, I want to play tf2 but I spend more time on the bumper cars because of how easily it is to win a round. So I feel like I've played 100 hours of bumper cars to 10 minutes on the Halloween map. I also dislike how the wizard's spell just hijacks you from wherever you are at whatever health and lines you up against the other team. Cool new cosmetics though, that ghost dispenser is cute as ****


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 31, 2014)

Horus said:


> ^Best way to get that achievement for killing enemies while the spell is up though
> 
> I honestly hate the mini games, I want to play tf2 but I spend more time on the bumper cars because of how easily it is to win a round. So I feel like I've played 100 hours of bumper cars to 10 minutes on the Halloween map. I also dislike how the wizard's spell just hijacks you from wherever you are at whatever health and lines you up against the other team. Cool new cosmetics though, that ghost dispenser is cute as ****



True that. I love how many pubbers call me a ******* for not only using Minis but having it up and ready for the spell.  The duck mini game doesn't take that long honestly, it's the other two that can last forever though.


----------



## mewmew34 (Nov 1, 2014)

How long will TF2 Halloween run?  I've never really played it before but just recently decided to give it a shot.  If I have time I'll hop in there after I get the Creepy Skeleton from Jack in New Leaf.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 1, 2014)

mewmew34 said:


> How long will TF2 Halloween run?  I've never really played it before but just recently decided to give it a shot.  If I have time I'll hop in there after I get the Creepy Skeleton from Jack in New Leaf.



I think the blog post said until Nov 12th.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah.. man i gotta love the duck bumper cars one the most xD


----------



## Cashews (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm loving the new items, oh god they're all so cool!!  My bf and I play every 3 hours so we can get the max number of items.  He has a hilarious sniper loadout: Sir shootsalot and Mr. Mundee's Wild ride.  I actually LOL whenever I see him.

I'm loving my scout's sprinting cephalopod and my demo's forgotten king head + pauldrons.  Life is good when things are spooky


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

ugh need to score goals in that bumper car game :c


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 3, 2014)

Jun said:


> ugh need to score goals in that bumper car game :c



Gather some friends and join an empty-ish server, you're bound to score enough then!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

Tom said:


> Gather some friends and join an empty-ish server, you're bound to score enough then!



yeah i will probably do that. for the melee thing i will only keep playing :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 4, 2014)

Unboxed a Necro Smasher Strangifier, 11 Key profit, here I come!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

Woo got the the ball achievement now for the melee-only one I guess xD


----------



## Cashews (Nov 4, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Unboxed a Necro Smasher Strangifier, 11 Key profit, here I come!


Oh daaaang!!!! You could sell it for at least $25, nice find!!!  I'm not jealous


----------



## Coach (Nov 4, 2014)

I've just started getting into the game, I'm good as the Spy, Scout and Soldier. The halloween event is really fun, I only like the falling platform minigame though!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 4, 2014)

I think I like the falling platform one the least mostly because I'll try and knock folks off, only to miss completely and fly off the edge lol. Been practicing my spy a lot thanks to the Halloween event, plenty of Engis to go about and sap.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

Tom said:


> I think I like the falling platform one the least mostly because I'll try and knock folks off, only to miss completely and fly off the edge lol. Been practicing my spy a lot thanks to the Halloween event, plenty of Engis to go about and sap.



Yes lol that car game is just annoying it's like if you get on the glowing one you fall off anyways. good idea my spy suck lol


----------



## Coach (Nov 5, 2014)

I just found the sandman bat for the scout, is that at all rare? <.<


----------



## Cashews (Nov 5, 2014)

Coach said:


> I just found the sandman bat for the scout, is that at all rare? <.<


Very few weapons are rare.  If you're uncertain about rarity you can check at backpack.tf/pricelist.  Weapons that are rarer will say things like "Strange [weapon name]" and have the weapon's name in a different color, or will have effects applied, will be made out of australium etc.

Cosmetics like hats, shirts, pants, gloves etc. are pretty much always more rare than weapons, if you're not sure what's a cosmetic just check the tf2 wiki!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Gotta love that holy mackerel leaving calling cards haha xD Also dem fish kills.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

Cashews said:


> Very few weapons are rare.  If you're uncertain about rarity you can check at backpack.tf/pricelist.  Weapons that are rarer will say things like "Strange [weapon name]" and have the weapon's name in a different color, or will have effects applied, will be made out of australium etc.


There's also some weapons that aren't Strange, Genuine, Vintage or whatever and are relatively rare. They're obtained through crafting (like the AWPer Hand, Apoco-Fists, etc.) and don't drop at all.

To say it more simply: if it's a weapon and you get it in a random drop, it's not rare.



Jun said:


> Gotta love that holy mackerel leaving calling cards haha xD Also dem fish kills.


Isn't that only with the Special Delivery set? I hate how they changed those all those months ago, I liked the sets' effects as they were.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> There's also some weapons that aren't Strange, Genuine, Vintage or whatever and are relatively rare. They're obtained through crafting (like the AWPer Hand, Apoco-Fists, etc.) and don't drop at all.
> 
> To say it more simply: if it's a weapon and you get it in a random drop, it's not rare.
> 
> ...


i think yes.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 11, 2014)

Still not as "rich" as my friend tho, but I'm loving this set so far for Heavy.


----------



## Horus (Nov 12, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Still not as "rich" as my friend tho, but I'm loving this set so far for Heavy.



I am 110% jealous


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 12, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Still not as "rich" as my friend tho, but I'm loving this set so far for Heavy.



I want your vest!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 21, 2014)

Got some spare TF2 items up for trade for some TBT if anyone's interested.


----------



## Cashews (Nov 21, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Got some spare TF2 items up for trade for some TBT if anyone's interested.


Depends what they are.  If they're weapons I'm not interested, but some cosmetics might catch my eye!


----------



## unravel (Nov 22, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Still not as "rich" as my friend tho, but I'm loving this set so far for Heavy.



damn good for you


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 29, 2014)

I *love* TF2, but I watch more than I play it.


----------



## Keen (Dec 9, 2014)

They broke my prop hunt with this dumb end of the line update =[


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 10, 2014)

some1 summarise wat this update is? i see ppl r mad about it


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 10, 2014)

Originally the update was going to focus on new weapons and maps, but the idea fell through as Valve thought "It's going to be difficult to new players"

So ofcourse, we've been waiting quite awhile for this big community update and only find out we get a Weapon reskin, a taunt (Which I might add is really fun) 21 new cosmetics and some dumb Duck badge that you can upgrade.

While some of the Winter themed cosmetics are nice, this big update wasn't what people expected.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 10, 2014)

so basically hat fortress continues to be hat fortress


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh I play TF2 but my bf plays competitively  Good to know this exists!


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 10, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> so basically hat fortress continues to be hat fortress


Yeh, pretty much

Also is anyone else annoyed that the price of Keys are just getting TOO high?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 10, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Yeh, pretty much
> 
> Also is anyone else annoyed that the price of Keys are just getting TOO high?



rnt the price of keys fixed?

or do u mean relative to metal

its p much the reason for the inevitable market crash when a key is worth 20 ref


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah I meant the price in metal, welp


----------



## Coach (Dec 13, 2014)

My two new hats!


----------



## SteveyTaco (Dec 13, 2014)

I've started playing again since my brother got a new laptop and he lets me use it. I'll add you. If anyone wants to add me my name is in my sig.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 17, 2014)

"Added a one week delay before items purchased from the Mann Co. Store or the Steam Community Market can be traded"

AYY LMAO, This is going to "stop" scamming apparently, HAH.
People are going to give so much salt to Valve about this, inb4 tonnes of hate mail.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 18, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> "Added a one week delay before items purchased from the Mann Co. Store or the Steam Community Market can be traded"
> 
> AYY LMAO, This is going to "stop" scamming apparently, HAH.
> People are going to give so much salt to Valve about this, inb4 tonnes of hate mail.



Based Gaben has saved us from the horrors of bf.tf !!! 

Anybody got some unwanted stockpile crates? Or spare trading cards?


----------



## Horus (Dec 22, 2014)

_OH BABY A TRIPLE! OHHH YEAAHHH_





Pretty cool looking



> Update Patch Notes
> 
> All Players who play TF2 during the event will receive a Gift: a Stuffed Stocking! Stockings contain goodies for good little Mercenaries.
> Added 29 Limited community-contributed winter items to the Nice crate
> ...



So yay, fixing the bad EotL update, curious to see what you guys get from the festive crates and whatnot


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 22, 2014)

Gonna unbox 6 tomorrow.

Wooooooooo


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 28, 2014)

Anyone unbox any of the holiday crates? Or try the Mannpower mode?

Mannpower is pretty fun if you treat it like grapple the game, but it really sucks as is right now. Maps are too large and for the most part people just camp out of bounds on Foundry which sucks.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 28, 2014)

I would've thought EotL or Smissmas would've gotten me back to playing, but apparently not. They're both really disappointing.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 28, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> I would've thought EotL or Smissmas would've gotten me back to playing, but apparently not. They're both really disappointing.



How can you look at the Festive Backburner and think that's disappointing?


----------



## Horus (Dec 29, 2014)

Tom said:


> How can you look at the Festive Backburner and think that's disappointing?



>Backburner

Beyond disappointing 

I did get a strange festive shotgun tho


----------



## Cynth1a (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm new to playing TF2, but I'm definitely not the worse and would love to play with some people!

http://steamcommunity.com/id/drunkllamas/


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 30, 2014)

I use to be some crazy TF2 obsessive but that's long since passed me. I feel like I could easily get back into playing it again if I have some new friends to play with so if anyone wants to play just PM me for my steamid.


----------



## Keen (May 29, 2015)

Big ol bump since its getting to be summer time and more people seem to be playing TF2 again. 

Got promoted to an admin position on my favorite server. 

Also we were messing around on prop hunt the other night and found not one but TWO super secret music buttons.
One on Watermill, which plays less obnoxious kpop than Redstone. 

And then the Ghostbusters song of SpookyHarvest 

Anybody back into playing?


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

Semi-regular. I don't really play competitive or anything I just like javing blasts when I'm bored  or drunk though.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 31, 2015)

Yeah I only play once to a few times a week, and those are usually on "fun" servers, like everyone has godmode on friendly maps.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

I don't really care about servers I just mostly play KOTH on randoms


----------



## Hyoshido (May 31, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I don't really care about servers I just mostly play KOTH on randoms


Payload with randoms is fun, especially if you're griefing.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 8, 2015)

So how 'bout them new weapons skins, they sure are gaudy.


----------



## CurlehBrace (Jul 8, 2015)

I still play it. It's always been fun for me!


----------



## Azza (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm just getting back into it! I love being an engineer


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 30, 2015)

Lets bump things up since Halloween is here.

So, Gabe gave me some luck and unboxed this on my first Halloween crate!





Yes, that's an Unusual hat.


----------



## The Sundae (Nov 2, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 5, 2015)

Please.

We need to pause and take a look at some of the most hilarious GModders.

Eltorro, That Gray Cartoon Pony, Weegeetnik, TheTig3r42...


----------



## dsoliver18 (Aug 21, 2018)

Tom said:


> I want your vest!!



as for me)) but I have sold my account...( https://dmarket.com/blog/tag/tf2/ - here I had read some the info, that steam will make whole skins free.


----------

